# Ben Moore interior lineup differences?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

New store opened in my area. They carry bm and another local brand. They are close by so I'd like to give them a try instead of the SW. 

Most of bm's interior lineup now seems about the same. 

Aura 
Regal select
Natura
Regal (acrylic but not sure it's gennex) 
Ben
Ultra spec 

All seem to be 100% acrylic, gennex tinted and either low or no voc. 

Besides price is there really much difference between them? Aura supposed to have the pigments imbed vs coat the resins correct? Natura is zero emmision. Besides that? 

I did search before posting. A lot of info about their products prior to regal select was added. It's hard to determine how much of the product discussions from even a couple years ago are revalvent today with all the continuous reformulation.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

With all of the products a manufactuerer makes, it's difficult to choose just one. I've used all the products you've listed with the exception of Natura. I mostly use Regal Select in the BM line. 

It would be ideal if you could arrange a meeting with your supplier to cover the specifics of each material.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

This is coming from another retailer. Give them a call ask them to let you sample a product and they will get that in forms of a credit from their outside sales rep. If you need any other help feel free to give me a dm and I would love to call you and let you know


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks. The guys in the store seemed helpful. It's hard for them to give me real world feedback. 

SW lines are pretty different between products. No confusing them. It's just seems like if all the BM product is listed almost identically that the differences shouldn't be too drastic.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

SW has lines of products on top of lines of products 
For example 
HGTV 200 re labeled 
SuperPaint (supposedly their better covering paint) 
Harmony zero voc* colorant has voc 
Cashmere Best leveling product 
Duration Washable 
Emerald Washable and Scrubable


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Now BM 

Ben 
This is youe introductory BM product covers great and I would put with Super/Cashmere

Regal 
Great covering and levelling products that applies like silk 
Put against Duration 


Aura 
Just like all too of the line products geared towards DIYs 
Amazing covergae and it is actually washable qnd Scrubable unlike the other green bucket of paint 
(I have wiped sharpiw off with a cleaning agent and had no rub off or loss of sheen) 






Specialty Products 
Advance Trim and Cabinets
Natura completely zero voc made in its own space and not cross contaminated ashtma friendly and certified to be best with any respiratory issues 
Covers great as well but is around $52 (my favorite) 
508 Ultra Flat 
Dullest flat in a ceiling paint 
There are others not frequently as used like 
Aura Bath and Spa 
Satin Impervo Oil 
Etc


Hope that helps


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ElTacoPaco said:


> SW has lines of products on top of lines of products
> For example
> HGTV 200 re labeled
> SuperPaint (supposedly their better covering paint)
> ...


There is no way in he** HGTV is re-labelled 200. Just look at the color difference between the un-tinted bases. Nope, it's Superpaint, regardless of what the SW store people tell their customers to save their instore business. Side by side draw down shows absolutely no differences between them.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

All are gennex, except old regal. Aura has colorlock, which resists burnishing, good for dark colors. IIRC, Ben and ultra spec are not 100% acrylic. 
We use regal select and aura for interior and exterior. Good predictable paints with quick recoat times that perform great 98% of the time.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the breakdown. Is plain regal still glycol based tints? Is BM running both tint systems in their stores?


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> There is no way in he** HGTV is re-labelled 200. Just look at the color difference between the un-tinted bases. Nope, it's Superpaint, regardless of what the SW store people tell their customers to save their instore business. Side by side draw down shows absolutely no differences between them.


That is what the old HGTV was 
Ovation that I do not know been a while since I worked at SW


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Most BMs run the new products 
Since you are dealing with a new store most likely its only the Gennez colorants
Btw
Gennex doesnt go into any oil or coronado (yet) company BM aquired (conteactor grade and industrial products) 
Also inslx is old colorant known as color preview


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ovation is Superpaint
showcase is Duration.

Again, don't believe what the sw store people say these are. They're trying to save their business from going to Lowe's. And, they don't know in the first place!


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

ElTacoPaco said:


> Most BMs run the new products
> Since you are dealing with a new store most likely its only the Gennez colorants
> Btw
> Gennex doesnt go into any oil or coronado (yet) company BM aquired (conteactor grade and industrial products)
> Also inslx is old colorant known as color preview


I'll ask next time I'm there. Would be strange if they didn't offer tintable oil but maybe we are approaching that.


----------

